# well i screwed up big time



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

so ive been in college for 1 year. i have 32 credits and its a community college. i have all of my gen ed courses done with and up until now, i have a 4.0 gpa. i worked very hard for that gpa, and always made sure to do my homework, and stay after class every class etc. this semester started in september, and ive just been so unmotivated throughout it. The semester ends on december 23rd, so i asked my teachers what i needed on the finals to score an A for my classes. 2 out of 3 of my teachers said i could not recieve an A. my math teacher said id recieve a b with a 69 on the next test, and a b plus with 91 on the next test. to get an A- id need a 98 on the next test. my bio teacher said icould get an A- if iscored highly as well.

anyway, let me get to my point, so you dont think i ma nerd, crying about reciving his first b in college. i want to go to med or dental school, and i know you need a 3.7-4.0 gpa to be considered. i also know that the classes are only going to get harder. im just so upset, i couldnt maintain my average. i mean i feel that if i am able to get B's and A- without doing any homework, or studying for the exams to much, then i could have gotten A's, by not being unmotivated. My 3rd class, i have an A in right now, although i dont understand the material we are covering now.

just a rant.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Why are you feeling so unmotivated? Could it be that you're depressed or stressed about something else, or maybe you're not interested in your subjects any more?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Sorry to hear that. Why are you feeling so unmotivated? Could it be that you're depressed or stressed about something else, or maybe you're not interested in your subjects any more?


i was never interested in my subjects. im taking all maths and sciences for m ydegree. but thats the curriculum. i have no idea why i am feeling so unmotivated. it sucks, i really wish i would try hard, because i WANT A'S


----------



## debby (Jun 15, 2009)

You shouldn't worry about your grades too much. I'm in med school and my grades only counted for 10% of my admission ranking. For dentistry it would have counted for 33%. Of course that varies depending on the school - my point is that your undergrad grades count for very little when you end up applying. One of my friends got into dentistry and he has zero A's on his transcript.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

debby said:


> You shouldn't worry about your grades too much. I'm in med school and my grades only counted for 10% of my admission ranking. For dentistry it would have counted for 33%. Of course that varies depending on the school - my point is that your undergrad grades count for very little when you end up applying. One of my friends got into dentistry and he has zero A's on his transcript.


why is dentistry 3 times as much as med? whered you get these stats? so what exactly do med and dental schools look for? i guess ive been doing this whole thing wrong haha. should i pay for the 75 dollar honor society admission i got accepted to? also was the mcat tough? i cant imagine someone getting into med school with no A's, did he take really hard classes? maybe they were linient on that.
ive heard so many different things on med and dental schools. ive heard you can be an english major, and get in. i heard you dont need to tak the upper level sciences if you're an english major. i chose a science major, and i will be done with gen bio 1 and 2, and up to orgo chem 2 finished and done with calc 1 by the time i have my associates degrees. i havent taken any physics yet. if all of these are good enough for med school, id rather be a psych major and not take any more science courses. cause theyre not exactly something im good at also. anyway man congrats on getting into medical school.

i just did a search and found this threads...
http://www.admissionsboards.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=321


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It could be anxiety or burnout. :stu


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It could be anxiety or burnout. :stu


Definately might be burned out. Maybe you should take a semester off.

None the less, think on the positive side. You have a very good GPA when all is said and done. Don't let a couple of B's bring you down. You are human, perfection just isn't in our blood.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> why is dentistry 3 times as much as med? whered you get these stats? so what exactly do med and dental schools look for? i guess ive been doing this whole thing wrong haha. should i pay for the 75 dollar honor society admission i got accepted to? also was the mcat tough? i cant imagine someone getting into med school with no A's, did he take really hard classes? maybe they were linient on that.
> ive heard so many different things on med and dental schools. ive heard you can be an english major, and get in. i heard you dont need to take the upper level sciences if you're an english major. i chose a science major, and i will be done with gen bio 1 and 2, and up to orgo chem 2 finished and done with calc 1 by the time i have my associates degrees. i havent taken any physics yet. if all of these are good enough for med school, id rather be a psych major and not take any more science courses. cause theyre not exactly something im good at also. anyway man congrats on getting into medical school.
> 
> i just did a search and found this threads...
> http://www.admissionsboards.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=321


bum,p for reply?


millenniumman75 said:


> It could be anxiety or burnout. :stu


im not sure if i know what you mean by burnout but i think i do.
yeah i think its burnout. i tried so hard to get A's my first year of school ,always obsessing about every test, that this semester i didnt care. its funny though, the classes are more advanced level, yet i find them easier. like i am running B's and one A in my classes now, and im not doing much at all, where as i worked hard for the A's in my last classes. the stressing could have been slowing me down in the lower classes, because i doubt these classes are easier...since they are higher.


Prakas said:


> Definately might be burned out. Maybe you should take a semester off.
> 
> None the less, think on the positive side. You have a very good GPA when all is said and done. Don't let a couple of B's bring you down. You are human, perfection just isn't in our blood.


thanks man, but i cant take a semester off. i dont have a job, and dont ahve a social life, so school's all i got ha. i was thinking of maybe changing my major to psychology to be a psychologist. however doesnt everybody do psychology so its competitive? also i heard if you want a job other than flipping burgers you will need a PHD. plus my dad says i have my anxiety disorders so i shouldnt be one, however i think that makes me more qualified.

btw i have a golden retriever too.. great dog prakas.
heres mine (i like showing him off)


----------



## debby (Jun 15, 2009)

> why is dentistry 3 times as much as med? whered you get these stats? so what exactly do med and dental schools look for? i guess ive been doing this whole thing wrong haha. should i pay for the 75 dollar honor society admission i got accepted to? also was the mcat tough? i cant imagine someone getting into med school with no A's, did he take really hard classes? maybe they were linient on that.
> ive heard so many different things on med and dental schools. ive heard you can be an english major, and get in. i heard you dont need to tak the upper level sciences if you're an english major. i chose a science major, and i will be done with gen bio 1 and 2, and up to orgo chem 2 finished and done with calc 1 by the time i have my associates degrees. i havent taken any physics yet. if all of these are good enough for med school, id rather be a psych major and not take any more science courses. cause theyre not exactly something im good at also. anyway man congrats on getting into medical school.


I got into med school with an arts degree of all things! I "majored" in psch and ended up with an undergrad arts degree - that's AFTER I recieved my honors degree in biochemistry. Therefore, I'm no spring chicken (ah hem . . . ) A lot of people (A LOT) enter med school with a second degree they have no intention of using outside of applying to medicine. The stats are completely stacked against first time undergrads especially biochem students since that's one of the hardest majors to get a 4.0 in. People can apply with degrees in Statistics, anthropology, you name it.

The most emphasis is put on the MCAT - expect to write it an average of 3 times and the personal interview. The breakdown for my school was 10%GPA, 40%MCAT, 50%interview. Dentistry weighs all 3 criteria equally (and does crazy things to calculate GPA, it's not just a straight average!) which works out to approximately 33% each.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have the super unmotivated bug myself. Last week I got 46% on a paper. I cried about it for one day and then life went on. 

My TA sat down with me and we went through it. I honestly don't know how to pick out key points or summarize. I may seem doomed, but I am not. This is a chance for me to improve. 

I think my self-motivation issues may be due to learned helplessness. I feel like I can't do well, so I don't try and then I end up doing badly just as I expected to prove to myself that I am not very bright. This happens every year. I'm not sure how to change it. 

I'm setting myself up for failure because I am not even sure how I will do in the real world once I graduate. 

Plus, I think it's so easy for everyone, but I guess in order to do well they have to put just as much effort in. 

I don't know how to balance my life. It's out of whack right now. It's like all school or all play.


----------

